# Can you type me from looking at my art?



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't know if it is possible but I wondered if a persons artwork sais anything about ones personality type. My art is closely tied to things I love and dream about. I have been artistic all my life but have a hard time producing work as I am a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to things I care about. I know I am an introvert and an enneagram type 4. 


Here is some of my art.


























If someone would like to try to type me I would really appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I love your art and hope you post more, but I don't really believe people can be typed by art. If you feel like speculating about it though, it would be interesting to hear how you see your personality represented in your art.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

SXSP 4w3 ENFP. 
6 or 7 for head type. probably 7. 
9. 
479.


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Tucken said:


> SXSP 4w3 ENFP.
> 6 or 7 for head type. probably 7.
> 9.
> 479.


Wow :O I think I'm an INFP since I feel like an introvert but now I'm going to read about ENFP as I found INFP does not fit me perfectly. 
And on enneagram, I took the test some weeks ago and came out as 4w3, 6 for head type and 9 on body type. Thats creepy!
Thank you so much for the answer. What made you think 6 or 7 and 9?


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Meltedsorbet said:


> I love your art and hope you post more, but I don't really believe people can be typed by art. If you feel like speculating about it though, it would be interesting to hear how you see your personality represented in your art.


Thank you so much for the answer  Yes, I guess your right. I just wondered if different personality types would be drawn to different art styles. 
At first, when I found out about the personality types, I thought I was an INFJ. Then I read on the site personalityjunkie (INFJs as Artists) about INFJ and art and was no longer sure I was an INFJ. When I learnt more about the functions I figured out I'm probably and INFP but I'm not quite sure. 

I feel my personality is reflected in my art in that I want to present beauty, but in a unique way. I dream a lot about my art and use it to process feelings and stress. My art has always been my simplest way to express my person, so I wondered if it was possible to "read" a person form it, like you would maybe be able to learn something about an author from reading their book or from a director form watching their film.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

serwaa said:


> Wow :O I think I'm an INFP since I feel like an introvert but now I'm going to read about ENFP as I found INFP does not fit me perfectly.
> And on enneagram, I took the test some weeks ago and came out as 4w3, 6 for head type and 9 on body type. Thats creepy!
> Thank you so much for the answer. What made you think 6 or 7 and 9?


its not really thinking but then a little bit of thinking steps in. when you have to remember to squeeze it into a model, and so remember what the model is like. Im sure that there are better ways to know a person. 

The totality of your kindness, the way you draw in on the person and its appearance(girly trait), colour and fantasy give a sense of a something something, of you. There is a bigness, an openness, that is opposed to 5, and the nature of the forest is quite 9. The intensity, sexual appeal, not boring enough for 6. More adventure, fantasy than safety. Young girls, not mature girls. (more 7 than 6).

Look how shes holding her hand to her forehead, see her expression. and the items, the necklace, the staff. the gentle colouring. soft twirls. 

its a gross typing. inexact, but pointed. Dreamy. Fantasy. Defiance. Gentle. Girly. Beauty. Soft.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Id look to the NF squadron. Between them... I dont really know how they are different much.


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Tucken said:


> its not really thinking but then a little bit of thinking steps in. when you have to remember to squeeze it into a model, and so remember what the model is like. Im sure that there are better ways to know a person.


Yes I guess it true there are better ways, but for me as an artlover it is interesting to see that it can work  Thank you for taking time. 



Tucken said:


> The totality of your kindness, the way you draw in on the person and its appearance(girly trait), colour and fantasy give a sense of a something something, of you. There is a bigness, an openness, that is opposed to 5, and the nature of the forest is quite 9. The intensity, sexual appeal, not boring enough for 6. More adventure, fantasy than safety. Young girls, not mature girls. (more 7 than 6).


On the body type I'm probably 9w1 which would make me "the dreamer" which fits. Interesting about your comment on sexual appeal. I'm very aware that I use it even though I'm sometimes conflicted by it. 
I think mentally I'm adventurous but outwardly I can be rather scared of the future and careful. 



Tucken said:


> its a gross typing. inexact, but pointed. Dreamy. Fantasy. Defiance. Gentle. Girly. Beauty. Soft.


I feel connected to all the words above  Defiance for example is a secret trait I have which I guess is a part of being a 4. I like beauty and girly things and connect to the 4w3 title aristocrat even though I want to be personal in my approach to beauty. 



Tucken said:


> Id look to the NF squadron. Between them... I don't really know how they are different much.


Yes I'm going to read more into it. I'm at least sure now I'm an NF  
Your answer was very helpful! Thank you so much  ✿


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Np =) 

To throw a curve ball the 2-3-4 triad is the real body triad. Hence their sex-appeal, and appeal to appearance and personality. Sex being a physical thing. The 4 feel things in the body. They all struggle to maintain their body, to keep it together health and appearance wise in a world that is so much concrete and advertising and perversion. 

4 express male and female sexuality, and feel weird for doing this, as you're to express/pursuit one or the other and not be "the freak". They find beauty in physical bodies. How they function.


----------



## Amadis (Jul 28, 2015)

I really enjoyed that thread: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/71634-mbti-types-creating-art.html you should go have a look at it :tongue:

Apparently, there seems to be some tendencies amongst the types


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Tucken said:


> Np =)
> 4 express male and female sexuality, and feel weird for doing this, as you're to express/pursuit one or the other and not be "the freak". They find beauty in physical bodies. How they function.


Interesting! I did not know :3. I need to read more about this!


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Amadis said:


> I really enjoyed that thread: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/71634-mbti-types-creating-art.html you should go have a look at it :tongue:
> 
> Apparently, there seems to be some tendencies amongst the types


Thank you! What an interesting thread  I'll check it out!


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

There's certain artists -- within all spheres of art -- where I associate their art with particular types. But I'd rather not type them through their art. How artists develop their craft through time, as they grow as artists, is highly individual.

It is said that iNtuitives are more "conceptual" whereas Sensors are more focused on details; but what if the concepts rely on details? As is the case with my music, haha.

Sensor lyricists are often typed as iNtuitives on this forum because of their use of metaphors and double meaning in their lyrics. But lyricists, especially those who are very dedicated to the craft of lyricism, will no doubt develop the use of concepts, metaphors and double meaning into their art, regardless of function use.

If you want to figure out what type you are, you'd be best served by figuring out which cognitive functions you use.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't think there is a direct correlation between art and MBTI type, but I think there is an indirect link between the two. For some reason, I'm getting an INFP vibe, because your drawings seem more out there, if you get my drift. 

Again, I'm not a expert at this. However, I presume you are an NF of some sort.

Edit: I would love to see some more of your art, it's stunning.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Since the artwork contains solitary characters, makes me think introversion. The backgrounds also seemed removed from ordinary experience, have a fantasy feel to them, and the people portrayed seem to have an intense visual fix on what is happening (Ne?). I like the whimsical style of the clothes to, the bow tie the little girl is wearing for instance. I think it all adds up to INFP personally.


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

@Derange At 170
I thought too that It wouldn't work on anyone but since I felt that my art is so closely knit to what I find to be my personality, I wanted to se if it was possible. I have checked out my cognitive functions Fi is the strongest one for me


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

@SimplyRivers
Yes I think I'm an INFP form learning about my cognitive functions. I guess your right in that the connection between personality type and art style is indirekt rather that direct.

Thank you so much for the compliment c: ❁ I'm @serwaa on instagram where I post my art.


----------



## serwaa (Dec 24, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> Since the artwork contains solitary characters, makes me think introversion. The backgrounds also seemed removed from ordinary experience, have a fantasy feel to them, and the people portrayed seem to have an intense visual fix on what is happening (Ne?). I like the whimsical style of the clothes to, the bow tie the little girl is wearing for instance. I think it all adds up to INFP personally.


Thank you for that thorough deduction  After having read further on PerC and also with what know about Fi and Ne I think I'm an INFP. It was a very helpful post! (All of the answers have helped  )


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Your use of light colors reminds me of an INFP I used to know.


----------



## Musical (Feb 1, 2015)

deleted


----------

